# beadboard question



## surgpf (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm making a bookshelf for my daughters room. My wife wants a beadboard back. I purchased 1/4 inch tongue and groove pine beadboard planks for this. I put a 1/4 inch rabbit on the back edge of the sides. I was going to just nail them across the back with 1 inch brads .

Anyways, I'm in Texas and it's humid. Should I prime and paint them before nailing them? I would prefer to wait till afterward and just spray the whole thing (quicker). I'm a little worried about having them expand and buckle. 
Would it be better to secure them with construction adhesive, and just nail one of the planks in every foot or so?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

I would suggest prime and paint them before nailing them in place and use construction adhesive but use 1/4" x 1 1/2" crown staples to hold them in place..you know 1/4" thick stock,it likes to give away easy...

You know kids, you must over build for them.. 


======





surgpf said:


> I'm making a bookshelf for my daughters room. My wife wants a beadboard back. I purchased 1/4 inch tongue and groove pine beadboard planks for this. I put a 1/4 inch rabbit on the back edge of the sides. I was going to just nail them across the back with 1 inch brads .
> 
> Anyways, I'm in Texas and it's humid. Should I prime and paint them before nailing them? I would prefer to wait till afterward and just spray the whole thing (quicker). I'm a little worried about having them expand and buckle.
> Would it be better to secure them with construction adhesive, and just nail one of the planks in every foot or so?
> ...


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

:big_boss:I have used the sheet good type beadboard with no problems, but i ain't no purist!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

IF they are separate planks and not a sheet you really should paint before you put them on. You may have gaps opening and closing with changes in humidity and you will see the unpainted edges of the tongues, which won't look so nice after awhile. The one inch brads are fine, but leave a little space between for that expansion and contraction. (I'm assuming that happens in Texas)

~Julie~ (lover of beadboard)


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

that''s one mighty fine cupboard!


----------



## surgpf (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll compromise and prime it before putting it together and then spray it with an oil base enamel for a nice smooth finish. It's gonna be white, so the primer won't be very obvious on the back of the bookshelf if the beadboard expands. I think that it may be difficult to get the tongue and groove together with 3 coats on it. Thanks for the tip in the staples...hmm...I wonder if they make 3/4 inch staples for my pneumatic stapler...


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If it were me I would prime with shellac that has a white pigment added, loosely install the boards and nail and I would not use any kind of adhesive on the back. Backs .drawer guides,separators etc. have been installed using nails for a very long time- with good reason.
Regards
Jerry


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't use adhesive, or else, when the boards do move, as they will do, they will split.


----------

